
Ask HN: Share inspiring examples of content that presents complex topics well! - ace_of_spades
Dear HN community,<p>I am currently working on a redesign for a website that aims to communicate complex topics that build on a lot of science and research (sic., a website about effective altruism [1]). In this context, I was trying to think of inspiring examples that really communicate complex content well. Some examples that come to my mind are:<p>* Papers on Distill<p><pre><code>  * https:&#x2F;&#x2F;distill.pub&#x2F;2020&#x2F;attribution-baselines&#x2F;
</code></pre>
* The key ideas section on 80,000hours.org<p><pre><code>  * https:&#x2F;&#x2F;80000hours.org&#x2F;key-ideas&#x2F;
</code></pre>
* Science videos on youtube from channels like kurzgesagt or beautiful science<p><pre><code>  * https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=WSKi8HfcxEk

  * https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=tZ-6rFEM2o4
</code></pre>
Do you have other inspiring examples of website or multimedia content that made you interested in and helped you understand a complex topic well?<p>1: see for example: effectivealtruism.org
======
mtmail
[https://www.julian.com](https://www.julian.com) writes great long-form
guides.

------
h2odragon
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/WebGL_API/W...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/WebGL_API/WebGL_model_view_projection)

Best explanation (for me) of the subject I've hit yet.

